# I miss my gsd



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

We had to put down our beloved Dutchess a few months ago and I miss her so much. To all those who have your gsd's close please give them a hug and kiss from me. I just miss those pointy ears and that long wet nose.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:hugs: sorry about your loss


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I'll go give Stosh a big hug from you


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Dutchess, I will right now give my 
boy Ace a hug. Till we meet our loved ones again some day at the bridge. :angel:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Hugs to you from Wolf.


----------

